# My best friend (lots of pictures of my puppy Chowbrador) And one video!



## Anniemal (Feb 21, 2011)

Well hi I just joined this forum : ) Ive been lurking around for awhile and just now managed to sign up since I have now officially gotten my own doggy 2 and a half weeks ago! 

He is a chow/lab mix estimated around 4-5 months old named Nikolai but I call him Neko for short. 

He was really sick when I adopted him from pound and at first I thought he wouldn't make it since he didn't seem to be getting better even after multiple vet visits and tons of medicine etc. 

But he is actually doing better now! Here are some pictures of my new best friend : ) Lol sorry about the whole wall of text before letting you actually see him! 

These will go backwards in time of when they were taken.









Him at the lake all better 









He loves his toys 









Him a week? ago with nose still kind of stuffy









His nose when I first brought him home  

He is a great dog and I am so glad he is much better now  
Already house-trained, walking on leash without tugging, fetching, giving me high fives, sitting, laying down, staying, coming when I call etc. I didn't think it would be so easy to train a dog after not having one for the longest time! 

I have taken a video of him past day  Check out how full of energy he is now that he has recovered! 





Hope you enjoyed meeting my puppy :wave:


----------



## Jb321 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello! I saw your post and I have a chow lab mix! Her name is Sasha and she's three months old. Her grandmother was half Chow and the rest is all lab.

I'm also having a great time training Sasha. 



Hope all is well with your pup!

- Nice and Sasha


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

Neko is super cute and I am so glad that he is better! He looks soo happy!!


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------

